# Grafik in Pfad umwandeln?



## Bender (4. April 2002)

Hallo,

Ich wüsste gerne ob es irgendwie möglich ist Grafiken in Pfade umzuwandeln. Wenn ich also beispielsweise ein schwarzes Rechteck habe, dass dieses von einem Pfad umrandet wird.


thx

Bender


----------



## Mythos007 (4. April 2002)

Chellaz Bender,

du kannst eine Auswahl in einen Pfad umwandeln
aber eine ganze Grafik ??? nee das geht nicht ...

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Bender (5. April 2002)

Auswahl reicht völlig. 


Aber wie geht das? Habe spontan nichts gefunden...


----------



## Xenius (5. April 2002)

STRG gedrückt halten und auf die Ebene klicken...(um eine Auswahl zu erstellen)

...dann in die Pfad Palette, und auf 'Arbeitspfad aus Auswahl erstellen' (der 3. Button von rechts)


----------



## Bender (5. April 2002)

Ok, Danke.

Und noch eine Frage: Kann man irgendwo eine "Achsen-Isolierung" einstellen? Damit meine ich, dass sich der Maus-Cursor (schreibweise?) auf Knopfdruck nur noch horizontal oder vertikal bewegt.


----------



## Xenius (5. April 2002)

Öhh...soweit ich weis nich...
Aber das kannste doch in der Systemsteuerung einstellen das dein Cursor sich mit Hilfe der Pfeiltasten bewegen lässt...


----------



## suid (6. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Ich wüsste gerne ob es irgendwie möglich ist Grafiken in Pfade umzuwandeln. Wenn ich also beispielsweise ein schwarzes Rechteck habe, dass dieses von einem Pfad umrandet wird.
> ...



versuch mal so:

die grafik auf ca. 128 farben reduzieren (ohne dither),
dann das ganze in freehand reinkopieren & mit dem pfad tool markieren (einfach drüberziehen) die ganze auswahl kopieren, und dann in photoshop wieder als pfad imporieren.

(weis jetzt nicht ob das genau so ist, da ich freehand gerade nicht draufhab)

.suid


----------

